# Wondering if my dog is a purebred or not?



## Akk578 (Sep 30, 2010)

I got my buddy Bandit back in July of this year. I got him from a family that found him wondering the streets and tried to find his original owners but had no luck and wasn't in a position to care for him properly. They said they believed he was a purebred German Shepherd but couldn't be certain because he was a stray. I think he looks like a purebred German Shepherd but I thought I would reach out and ask other German Shepherd owners and see what they thought. The only thing that makes me think he possibly could be a mix is the white stripe down his snout and the white on his chin. His tail also cures up over his body. I have read some German Shepherds tails can do that though. Thanks


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

yes he's PB


----------



## Stosh (Jun 26, 2010)

Looks 100% gsd to me! Very sweet looking boy.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Either purebred or high mix with a bit of husky. The stripe looks a little like a husky's mask.

It's called a 'gay' tail. My pound puppy has it too. I bet you could get a PAL number from the AKC for him.


----------



## Pattycakes (Sep 8, 2010)

He does look like a PB...but if you really want to know you can have him DNA tested. I believe the kits are around $60 or so.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

My understanding is those DNA tests are a waste of money and don't give very accurate results.


----------



## Rerun (Feb 27, 2006)

Jax08 said:


> Either purebred or high mix with a bit of husky. The stripe looks a little like a husky's mask.
> 
> It's called a 'gay' tail. My pound puppy has it too. I bet you could get a PAL number from the AKC for him.


That's what I was thinking too.

I've never seen a GSD *known to be PB* with a stripe on its nose. Has anyone else?


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Do his eyes look light to you too? Not that it could mean anything. I was just wondering.


----------



## chicagojosh (Jun 22, 2010)

purebred if ya ask me


----------



## Akk578 (Sep 30, 2010)

Yes he has lighter brown eyes. What does PB mean?


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

I would say he has a bit of husky too, between the nose stripe,the lighter eyes, and tail carriage. PB is purebred. He is gorgeous regardless! Welcome to the site


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

PB = Purebred...unless you're hungry then it's probably Peanut Butter.


----------



## Stevenzachsmom (Mar 3, 2008)

Well, if he isn't PB, he sure could pass. Most people wouldn't know the difference. I would just tell them he was a German Shepherd.


----------



## Shepherd Mom (Aug 30, 2010)

I agree unless you are going to breed him he is gorgeous no matter what and I would go with saying GSD and most people would already think that anyway.

That first pic did have me a bit concerned, where did his ears go ??


----------



## Akk578 (Sep 30, 2010)

LOL He likes to have them back for some odd reason when your trying to take his picture. I think he's purebred but like I said I have to wonder with the stripe. I have never seen a German Shepherd with a stripe up the snout like that. Plus he has a white chin and a curl like tail it doesn't hang straight like most German Shepherds tails do.


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

Akk578 said:


> LOL He likes to have them back for some odd reason when your trying to take his picture. I think he's purebred but like I said I have to wonder with the stripe. I have never seen a German Shepherd with a stripe up the snout like that. Plus he has a white chin and a curl like tail it doesn't hang straight like most German Shepherds tails do.


Check out this thread http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/pictures-pictures-pictures/143037-jackie-13-weeks-2.html 

There are some GSD/Husky mixes that almost look like PB GSD's.


----------



## GSDAlphaMom (Jul 20, 2010)

There are gsd's that have the high tail, it's a fault in the ring but it doesn't make them a non gsd.


----------



## Stevenzachsmom (Mar 3, 2008)

I'm just not really seeing the husky thing. If he is a "high" GSD mix, I think the GSD part is 
TOO high to mention anything else. Whatever - he is a gorgeous dog.


----------



## Lin (Jul 3, 2007)

Shepherd Mom said:


> I agree unless you are going to breed him he is gorgeous no matter what and I would go with saying GSD and most people would already think that anyway.
> 
> That first pic did have me a bit concerned, where did his ears go ??


Since he's a rescue dog, I'm sure the owner is responsible and would never breed him 

Looks pure to me! I actually wonder if the stripe could be graying out and not actually a color pattern. You can't see the white that you mentioned on his chin, but I wondered if that was from greying out as well. And that can start at any age, my girl Tessa is just starting to get some gray hairs at 6 while my boy Logan had a good deal of gray by 3.


----------



## vat (Jul 23, 2010)

Boy he looks PB to me and he is very handsome. My Max who is a PB blk/tan has a faint tan nose stripe. You can only see it in certain light. If I can get him to stand still I will see if I can get a pic.


----------



## vat (Jul 23, 2010)

Here he is, actually the poor quality and light helped bring out the stripe.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

hmmmm....kind like a reverse mask? Very handsome!


----------



## Taylor (Apr 7, 2009)

My Aunt has a PB GSD and he has eyes like that.


----------



## Akk578 (Sep 30, 2010)

Yeah everyone that sees him thinks he is PB but I have never seen the stripe on any other GSD. I have googled their markings and photos and I still have not come across a GSD with a stripe on their face like that. If I can get a good picture of his tail I will post that too.


----------



## BayouBaby (Aug 23, 2010)

He looks pure to me. Either way, he's gorgeous!


----------



## Stosh (Jun 26, 2010)

Stosh has a white chin and he's a purebred. He also has a 'stripe' marking on his nose but it's red not white like your guy's but it's still the same kind of mark. Anyway, you have a beautiful dog


----------



## acillaton (Jun 17, 2010)

PB or not, he is cute boy for sure.


----------

